
Apple Watch: Ne ve rg on na gi ve yu up - dirtyaura
https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT204833
======
thelfensdrfer
I always thought apple designers don't have a sense of humor. I Like it.

------
DrinkWater
I dont get it

~~~
DrinkWater
Last picture of the watch on the page, the "App a friend" paragraph.

